# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  crack hack các loại usb 3g huawei viettel

## danseoit

crack hack các loại usb 3g huawei viettel
trước khi hack:
- lắp sim mobi vào thì phần mềm yêu cầu nhập mã mở khóa:
- 


- không nhắn tin mobi dc (nút gửi ko kich hoạt):
- 


- không thực hiện cuộc gọi dc



- tất nhiên ko kết nối mạng 3g đc.
- 


sau khi crack:
- nhắn tin đc



- thực hiện đc cuộc gọi



- kết nối 3g vô tư.



liên hệ ngay chỉ mất 5’ là crack xong, chỉ cần số imei của usb. hướng dẫn cẩn thận nhiệt tình + cách cài đặt thông số 3 mạng viettel,mobi, vina

- gửi link để các bạn download file hỗ trợ crack



- cắm usb vào chạy chương trình và chọn nút “please select com port “ và chọn nút “detect” sẽ tìm ra usb, rồi chọn nút “accept”.


- tiếp tục chọn nút “unlock modem” và nhập vào 8 số mình cung cấp và thế là ok em usb đã đc unlock.




gọi ngay số 0904240066 or [email protected]
giá cả cạnh tranh, nhanh gọn tốn ít thời gian, tự bạn có thể làm đc theo tư vấn của chúng tôi.

----------


## hocnauan

*giao lưu mọi người trong công đồng mạng*

tình cờ mình tìm ra cách để crack hack usb 3g của các nhà mạng do công ty huawei cung cấp.
mình muốn chia sẽ với các bạn trong cộng đồng mạng.
vậy ai muốn crack hack usb 3g xin hãy mail co mình: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
mình sẽ gởi phần mền và chỉ cách crack cho.
crack thành công cảm ơn mình là được rồi.
hoàn toàn miễng phí (bởi vì bạn tự làm mà-mình đâu có động chạm gì đến usb của bạn đâu mà đòi thu tiền)
rất vui khi làm quen với các bạn
trai hay gái cũng đều là bạn
sống trên đời có bạn mới vui.

----------


## UyenVy

*cách crack hack usb 3g của các nhà mạng*

bước 1:tải phần mền huawei unloker.zip tại http://rapidshare.com/files/117461724/huawei_unlocker.rar (nếu không được, bạn tìm trong google đó)
sau đó chạy phần mền vừa tải
nhập imei( của usb_ở hộp của usb đó bạn)>click unlock
sau đó bạn sẽ nhận phần phía dưới:có dạng như sau: 
flash: 55529875
souhail_gsm
nck: (8 số)
maverick_lp28
[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] best friends for ever
bạn hãy ghi lại 8 số của phần nck:... (đây là unclock key đó bạn) (mệt quá coppy cũng được, cần gì phải ghi)
bước 2: tải phần mền huawei modem code writer.zip tại http://www.mediafire.com/?2gmnzxmx4mj và làm theo :
 sẽ có bản sau
mở phần mền huawei modem code writer.zip 




- cắm usb vào chạy chương trình và chọn nút “please select com port “ và chọn nút “detect” sẽ tìm ra usb, rồi chọn nút “accept”.


- tiếp tục chọn nút “unlock modem” và nhập vào 8 số mà bạn có ở bước 1(mà cần gì phải nhập nhỉ past vào phần enter modem code đi bạn) và thế là ok em usb đã đc unlock.

 

nếu gập rắc rối thì gọi cho mình 01296382306.

----------


## hoa nam anh

mình đã làm theo hướng dẫn của bạn! nhưng khi gắn sim vinafone vào thì ! nó thông bao kết nối đã bị ngắt! hay là có khai báo thêm gì về sim không! nếu có xin anh em chỉ giáo giúp cách làm! thank!

----------


## blazefuzy143

*huyen*

chỗ bạn mạng mobile có ổn định không vậy?

----------


## xuanquy.dkt

> bước 1:tải phần mền huawei unloker.zip tại http://rapidshare.com/files/117461724/huawei_unlocker.rar (nếu không được, bạn tìm trong google đó)
> sau đó chạy phần mền vừa tải
> nhập imei( của usb_ở hộp của usb đó bạn)>click unlock
> sau đó bạn sẽ nhận phần phía dưới:có dạng như sau: 
> flash: 55529875
> souhail_gsm
> nck: (8 số)
> maverick_lp28
> [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] best friends for ever
> ...


*mình làm theo hướng dẫn của bạn mà nó báo vậy nè:*

*kết quả là thất bại, bạn coi lại dùm mình nha*

----------


## nguyencuong880

*vẫn ko unlock được bạn ơi*

mình làm đúng theo hướng dẫn nhưng ko đc. hic
-------------------------------
in ấn

----------


## poodle

*crack 3g của viettel*

mình làm theo tất cả các bước thì :
1/ u3g của mobifone model 1800 : ok ngay lập tức !
2/ u3g của viettel model mf190s : không crack được mặc dù đã tải phần mềm crack bản mới nhất (đương nhiên là bản cũ không được rồi) vẫn không được. model này là mới nhất của viettel.
3/ của vinaphone thì chưa thử : chả nhẽ mua mỗi loại một cái  :Embarrassment: 

help me !

----------

